# Ford 1700 hydraulic pump rebuild



## wonl2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Greeting Forum members. I have a Ford 1700 tractor that has been sitting for approx. 10 years or so. 550 hours on meter. It starts up nicely and is very dependable. The hydraulics on the other hand has been my issue. The hydraulics was very sporadic in the beginning. I drained the hydraulic fluid and the screen/filter was pretty dirty. The hydraulic oil looked like a light caramel colored fluid. I filled the tractor back up and the hydraulics worked......for a while then stopped working altogether. I forgot to mention that the tractor also has a front end loader. Now I'm in the process of replacing all of the o-rings in the hydraulic system and so far so good. Well, I removed the hydraulic pump (gear driven) and everything looks good to me except the o-rings look flattened to me. I looked everywhere I can think of and I'm having a hard time finding the o-rings for my hydraulic pump. 

The part number for the pump is 307001-3300. I attached some pictures of the internals of the pump. Any help greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!

Phil


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you will have to replace the pump. New Holland no longer stocks mechanical rebuild parts for the Shibaura manufactured tractors. 

It may be possible to provide your pump number to one of the grey market distributors of Shibaura tractors and obtain the rebuild kit.


----------



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope I am not stating the obvious but you might try cleaning the filter gain. Happened to me after finding fluid as you described and doing a change and cleaning the hydraulics stopped working. Cleaned the filter again and she started working again.


----------



## wonl2 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I resolved my problem....so far. I neglected to say that the tractor also has a FEL. I disconnected the lines to the FEL because I am rebuilding the FEL. I had the lift cylinders rebuilt, replacing all lines and fixing surface rust. The 3 point didn't work after I removed the FEL lines. Come to find out the FEL control has an open center which circulates hydraulic fluid through the FEL control. 

Once I installed a line connecting the output and input to the FEL the 3 point operated smoothly. One problem I found was that after driving the tractor for about 10 minutes the 3 point didn't work again. I backed out the relief valve until fluid came out and the 3 point started working again. Any Ideas why this happens???


----------



## IH forever (Mar 15, 2021)

Im having

the same trouble soon as tractor warms up hyd qiuit i have no manual where is the screen


----------



## 2toyjack (8 mo ago)

IH forever said:


> Im having
> 
> the same trouble soon as tractor warms up hyd qiuit i have no manual where is the screen


I'm having the same problem warms up hydraulics get hiccupee, I changed the piston seal on lift cycl.it was bad,worked like new till it warmed up.new hyd.oil clean screen . I broke the line on the pressure port at the pump with oil hot and engine running,had pressure then no pressure no steady flow, I'm thinking the pump has a problem.open for other opinions and where can I get rebuild kit Help please


----------

